# this is gonna be long and ridickulus



## Nelco (May 14, 2012)

i'm sitting here in front of you computer
since your the only anything i'll talk to straight forward
i just don't talk to ppl or let them get close
get the fuck back fuckers
.i'll probably never meet any of the ppl reading this, so it's ok..
fucked up ass life..i just can't exstinguish my existance with alcohol or sedatives
sorry folks
can't do that shit to myself
i prefer existing
sitting here, working hard at avoiding everyone all the time, so i can raise my kid on this island of hope
i hide from everyone so they don't try to take it from me because that ppl do
take
take
take
it's hard to take that kinda shit from me..hope...love...ppl walk away destroyed and blinded
you can can beat me..you can use me.. you can hate on me..but you can't kill my soul
you can take away the earth and lock me in dusty echoing rooms and kill all my friends..you can destroy every moment of my life..but you can never take the swelling love in me..and all this love I'm passing onto this seed of mine
you can even take him..but our blood will always pump through his veins and the blessed mark is already all over him and he will live in grace and nobility and kindness
you can lock me up and you can confuse and turn every person i meet against me
but you'll never have a taste of my soul
i can die exactly where i started and i'd still taste like god covered in blood and dirt
i can raise this child alone and hated by all sides of the spectrum
it's just another day to me
you can posion the water we all drink and the food we swallow
and i pledge to never let my flame go out and to teach him how to burn his brightly
i pledge alligianceTO no peice of cloth..i pledge alleigance to love every aspect of this life, every lesson, every color of skin, every walk of life, every waking and sleeping moment of my existance to pass it on to my son
happy late mothers day..this year i am a mother
you came from the tracks little one..you were made because we found each other on the tracks and lost each other willingly on the tracks..you have a massive famliy little one..they can never take that much from you..you already have to much sweet child of mine...and it's something they can never buy or sell or take away from you and the love of existing will never escape you and you can be anyone or anything or however many things you ever want to be and though this world or life may not last..your burning light will young one and if i loose my mind stranded in this society fighting for you, you will one day find your way, strong and noble and i hope you will also teach the ways of love..because i can already see it all in you and your generation of the innocent ones


----------



## Kim Chee (May 14, 2012)

That was sweet, Nelco. I'm gonna go cry now.


----------

